

Reinvent the animated GIF - chainslash
http://coub.com/about

======
brk
Sorry, but any new product rollout these days that is based on Flash is
probably not a good bet.

How is this any different than already existing Flash-based video?

~~~
chainslash
Why do you think that Flash is probably not a good bet?

~~~
detritus
Because everyone, including Adobe themselves, appears to revile it for
displaying inline content?

If it doesn't play well with iThings, the greater internetosphere won't
respond well to it.

